
Nifty and New in Firefox: Send Tabs, Screenshots, Form Fill - jhatax
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/09/28/screenshots-send-tabs-in-todays-faster-firefox/
======
jhatax
Minus the fact that the WebExtensions API isn't as capable as the legacy
extensions API, there are a number of compelling features and significantly
improved quality (reliability, performance, security rolled into one) in the
next few releases of Firefox. Small annoyances exist on macOS -- lack of
Keychain integration, some controls scroll or look different from native
behavior -- but on the whole, this renewed focus on the browser vs. other
initiatives is paying dividends.

Onward and upward!

